# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  xperia x10 mini pro

## maiko21

έχω ένα xperia x10 mini pro εδώ και καιρό αφημένο διότι είχε πρόβλημα το jack φορτισης και επειδη μου ζήτησαν 45€ το αφησα στην άκρη. Μιας και οι καιροί δεν μου επιτρέπουν τώρα για καινούργιο θέλω να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να το κολλήσω. Προσπάθησα και δεν μπόρεσα να κολλήσ τις επαφές του. Υπάρχει τρόπος και βασικά τακτική για να το υλοποιήσω και να έχω ξανά το κινητο μου όπως παλιά? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## rep

δες εδω ...

----------

picdev (19-01-13)

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε σε πιο κατάλληλη κατηγορία.

----------


## maiko21

Τι τοποθετεί πριν και μετά το καλάι? flux type no clean? που μπορώ να βρώ και τι κόστος έχει?

----------


## leosedf

Θέλεις καλό η άχρηστο?

----------


## johnnyb

> δες εδω ...



Επειδη σχεδον οσα χαλασμενα Micro usb  εχω δει δυστυχως  εχουν ηδη  μισο σπασει και τα 4 πισω Pin απο πιεση - κακη χρηση τι μπορει να γινει σε τετοια περιπτωση για να μην παει για πεταμα το κινητο ? 
 Γινεται  τα μισα pin να κολληθουν με χαλκοκαλωδιο 0,1mm στο βυσμα? η υπαρχει αλλος τροπος ?  ( η λυση ειναι ινδοπακιστανικη αλλα 200-300€+  smart phones  να παν για πεταμα για ενα βυσμα σε αυτα που το βυσμα  ειναι στη mainboard  ειναι πικρα)  τουλαχιστον τα Pin της φορτισης αν μπορουν να κολληθουν

----------


## chrisrer

*leosedf* 
  				στειλε ρε συ φιλε ενα λινκ μεσο ebay ενα μετριο flux οπως και απο μια capton tape να παραγειλω επιτοπου μιας και ειδα το thread και το θυμηθηκα....

----------


## leosedf

http://mobile-parts.com.gr/gr/flux-g...-original.html
http://www.amtechinc.com/tacky.html
http://www.warton-metals.co.uk/re-work.html
http://stores.ebay.com/e-best-trade/...sub=1585131012

----------


## picdev

δεν ήξερα οτι μπορείς να κολλήσεις με καλάι και θερμό αέρα,

----------


## rep

και εγω τα μισα που βλεπω εχουν φυγει και τα pads, σε καποιους τα κανω με καποιον τροπο....

----------


## picdev

rep σου έχω μερικές ερωτήσες
πιο είναι το δεύτερο εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιείς, μόλις ξεκολλάς το βύσμα
και δεύτερον, γιατί πρέπει να βγάλεις το flux πριν κολλήσεις το βύσμα, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να το βγάλεις αφού το έχεις κολλήσει ?

----------


## rep

καλημερα.η διαδικασία γινεται ως εξής ,χωρις να χρησιμοποιω προθερμαντηρα (ξεκολαει ευκολα λογο του οτι ειναι μεταλικο το βυσμα και μικρο) ψεκάζω σχεδον στο μεγιστο αερα και θερμοκρασια  και τραβαω με μια λαβιδα το  βυσμα.καθαριζω με ενα μικρο μαχαιράκι την κολα που εχει βαλει για μεγαλυτερη αντοχη η sony (αν δεν ειναι καυτη αυτη η κολα ξεκολαει δυσκολα γιατι ειναι σαν πετρα) βαζω λιγο flux για να καθαρισει το καλάι που βαζω και να γινει γυαλιστερη η κόλληση δήγμα οτι δεν ειναι ψυχρη. καθαριζω μια φορα με νιτρο να φυγει το to flux που μολις αλιωθηκε και ξαναβάζω flux για την δευτερη φαση τις επισκευης.ανεβαζω  θερμοκρασια και ροη αερα ψεκαζω στα pads και μολις δω οτι λιωνει το καλαι βαζω με προσοχη ακριβος στην θεση του το εξαρτημα.ψεκαζω επανω στο εξαρτημα με προσοχη για  να μην λιωσει το εσωτερικο του που ειναι πλαστικο τοσο ωστε να μπορεσω να πατησω απο πανω για να κανει τελια επαφη επανω στην πλακετα.ολα αυτα εχουν μελετηθει για να γινει η δουλεια τελεια.π.χ αν δεν μπει αυτη η ποσοτητα καλάι επανω sta pads θα χρειαστει κα βαλεις κολλητηρι με λεπτη μύτη  πραγμα που δεν το θελεις.αυτη η διαδικασια γινεται μονο σε μεταλλικούς κονεκτορες για πλαστικους υπαρχει αλλη διαδικασια.

----------

gethag (24-01-13), 

lepouras (17-10-14), 

picdev (20-01-13)

----------


## chrisrer

καλημερα παιδες μιας και βοηθαμε εδω τον φιλο μας με το κινητο θελω να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση ετσι να εμπλουτιζουμε λιγο τις γνωσεις μας εμεις οι ασχετοι (κοινοι θνητοι). Τι ειναι ψυχρη κολληση (παλι καλα η κανονικη χερουμε τι ειναι) σε τι εξαρτηματα χρησημοποιητε και με τι μηχανηματα γινετε? τελος πως καταλαβαινουμε οτι αυτο το υλικο χρειαζετε ψυχρη κολληση

----------


## picdev

όταν κολλάς 2 μέταλα, τον αγωγό μαζί με το εξάρτημα πχ, πρέπει και τα 2 να έχουν αποκτήσεις την ίδια θερμοκρασία και μετά να εφαρμόσεις το καλάι, αν γίνει σωστά η κόλληση τότε το καλάι ειναι αγωγός μαζί μετα εξαρτήματα και γυαλίζει.
Αν τα 2 εξαρτήματα δεν έχουν την ίδια θερμοκρασία τότε η κόλληση γίνεται ψυχρή και δεν γυαλίζει, και τα εξαρτήματα κάνουν επαφή

----------


## toni31

> καλημερα παιδες μιας και βοηθαμε εδω τον φιλο μας με το κινητο θελω να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση ετσι να εμπλουτιζουμε λιγο τις γνωσεις μας εμεις οι ασχετοι (κοινοι θνητοι). Τι ειναι ψυχρη κολληση (παλι καλα η κανονικη χερουμε τι ειναι) σε τι εξαρτηματα χρησημοποιητε και με τι μηχανηματα γινετε? τελος πως καταλαβαινουμε οτι αυτο το υλικο χρειαζετε ψυχρη κολληση



Οχι αυτό
Αλλά MONO Bad solder joints.jpg

και κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## chrisrer

ωραια ως εδω τι ειδους καλαι χρειαζομαστε για τις ψυχρες κολησεις σε τι εξαρτηματα την εφαρμοζουμε με τι μηχανημα και αν εχει καποια ιδιετεροτητα κατα την εφαρμογη

----------


## NOE

Με απλά λόγια.. η "ψυχρή κόλληση" θεωρείται βλάβη, αστοχία, ελάττωμα  μοιάζει όπως στις εικόνες παραπάνω και όταν συμβαίνει πρέπει να την ξανακάνουμε "κανονική κόλληση" για λειτουργήσει σωστό η συσκευή μας. Το συναντάμε συνήθως σε εξαρτήματα που ζεσταίνονται κατά την λειτουργία τους και έτσι χαλάνε οι κολλήσεις, ή όταν ο μάστορας που έκανε αρχικά την κόλληση ήτανε στόκος !

----------


## chrisrer

> Με απλά λόγια.. η "ψυχρή κόλληση" θεωρείται βλάβη, αστοχία, ελάττωμα  μοιάζει όπως στις εικόνες παραπάνω και όταν συμβαίνει πρέπει να την ξανακάνουμε "κανονική κόλληση" για λειτουργήσει σωστό η συσκευή μας. Το συναντάμε συνήθως σε εξαρτήματα που ζεσταίνονται κατά την λειτουργία τους και έτσι χαλάνε οι κολλήσεις, ή όταν ο μάστορας που έκανε αρχικά την κόλληση ήτανε στόκος !






Μητσο τωρα μαλιστα εγινες πληρως κατανοητος οποτε με λιγα λογια δεν υπαρχει στην ορολογια ψυχρη κολληση σαν επισκευη αλλα σαν μια βλαβη...τελεια
ευχαριστω φιλος για την ενημερωση

----------


## maiko21

Αντί για flux gel που τοποθετεις(ή μήπως ειναι liquit) μπορούμε να βάλουμε solder paste όπως στα smd και bga?

----------


## picdev

σε τέτοιες κολλήσεις , υπάρχει κάποια ειδική κόλλα για τη στήριξη? η μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάτι του εμπορίου?

----------

